# Im a newbe



## lee-gti (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi all just thought i'd say hello ;D :-*
Got to ask all you S3 owners lots a questions about the 225 bhp engine,well 270 bhp when its sat in my Mk2 golf GTi 8)


----------



## Hopsta (Jan 6, 2003)

welcome... feel free to ask, dont mean we'll know the answers tho


----------



## lee-gti (Sep 23, 2003)

S3 20vT engine on the back of the Ko4 turbo there is a sensor of some kind, the wire that comes from it has a metal coating/cover and the sensor unit it self is under the inlet manifold!
Could it be a switch for the water pump as the Ko4 turbo is water cooled?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nope - the water cooling comes from the main cooling system - its just maintained for a few minutes after the engine stops running by an electric pump.

Could be the lambda probe - is it in the downpipe from the turbo ??

James.


----------

